# 2007 Dura Ace Pedals



## jmelani (Jul 22, 2005)

Are the pedals any different for 2007 from 2006?


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

The plastic pedal body insert is metal now, and larger.


----------



## jmelani (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info. What's the model number for the new one? Is it available now?


----------



## austex (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, the new PD-7810 has a wider platform, bulged out toward the end of the spindle compared to the 7800, and a metal plate contacting the shoe sole replacing the plastic insert of the old ones. See: http://content.mtbr.com/TRP_13_302_5crx.aspx for a pic of the new; http://westernbikeworks.com/productdetail.asp?p=SHP78 for a pic of the old.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*wider is better*

anyone know how much wider the new model is??


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Will it be lighter?


----------



## joe mudd (Aug 27, 2002)

*clearance?*

The trend within the industry has been to market a new component holding less weight than its previous model... my guess is Shimano's engineers would have figured a way to shave a few noticable grams on the new pedal set...I'm curious of the weight as well.

I'm wondering how equal clearance is between the 7800 and 7810... as pointed out, the body is certainly wider at the axle end, however, there is a severe taper to the side wall, possibly bringing the clearance back in range to that of the 7800. Will the taper surpass the most extreme, allowable lean while pedalling through an unevenly surfaced corner?

I wonder which pro's have been putting the prototypes through the rigors.

ride on,
joe mudd


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Protos of these pedals have been seen on several Rabobank riders bikes; Rabo being one of the largest teams (money-wise) riding Shimano.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

will there be Ultegra version?


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

http://cycle.shimano.co.jp/publish/content/cycle/sic/jp/ja/06newpro/pd_6620.html

http://midtownbikeco.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=3179
http://bicyclesource.us/itemdetails.cfm?ID=14193


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

some reviews said these pedals were poor quality, the pedal wearing out
and cleat not fitting properly? Has this been addressed?


----------



## uglygreencow (Nov 12, 2006)

joe mudd said:


> The trend within the industry has been to market a new component holding less weight than its previous model... my guess is Shimano's engineers would have figured a way to shave a few noticable grams on the new pedal set...I'm curious of the weight as well.


The new model, 7810, weights 281g in total.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm glad they did away with that plastic insert. That thing was dumb.


----------



## jmelani (Jul 22, 2005)

Just got a pair of 7810 pedals, I'll give them a try as soon as I get a new pair of shoes. They sure look good though.


----------



## Fastgaijin (Aug 24, 2005)

*New Dura Ace Pedals*

I've been riding the new Dura Ace PD-7810's for a couple months now and I have to say they are definitely an improvement on the previous model -- easier entry, more positive click-in, and the extra width adds stability. I live in Japan, so these have been available for a while, but they do sell out of the bike shops quickly...


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

Does this infer that last year's cleats are not compatible with the 07 model, either dura-ace or ultegra, because of the wider platform?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

No the cleats have not changed. All spd-sl cleats are compatible with the new pedals, the pd-7810 and the pd-6620.


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Bdaghisallo, that's what I wanted to know.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Fastgaijin said:



> I've been riding the new Dura Ace PD-7810's for a couple months now and I have to say they are definitely an improvement on the previous model -- easier entry, more positive click-in, and the extra width adds stability. I live in Japan, so these have been available for a while, but they do sell out of the bike shops quickly...



Could you really feel those?

I honestly already think my current DA 7800 pedals are awesome but if it's really that much better, I wouldn't midn trying em out I guess.


----------



## Fastgaijin (Aug 24, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Could you really feel those?
> 
> I honestly already think my current DA 7800 pedals are awesome but if it's really that much better, I wouldn't midn trying em out I guess.


Yes...I ride on both the old and new versions -- the old being on my training bike -- and I notice the difference every time I switch back and forth. _I am concerned that the new metal plate will wear into the cleats faster and make the fit sloppy a bit faster, but the jury is still out on that one_ (replacing the little plastic inserts is a lot cheaper than replacing a set of cleats).


----------



## cx_fan (Jul 30, 2004)

For all of you using the new 7810 pedals---

Do you know how much wider the new pedals are over the older 7800 pedals? Outside of the new metal insert over the plastic insert, I dont see a lot of difference. 

If anyone can please measure the width of both that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't have a PD-6800 to measure, but the metal insert on the PD-6810 is 64.2mm at its widest point.


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

cx_fan said:


> For all of you using the new 7810 pedals---
> 
> Do you know how much wider the new pedals are over the older 7800 pedals? Outside of the new metal insert over the plastic insert, I dont see a lot of difference.
> 
> ...


They're about 8mm wider or roughly a 1/4 of an inch. Hope this helps


----------



## cx_fan (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks Amicus.

So for the 8mm difference, I dont see any real reason to upgrade to the new ones. Outside of the new metal piece, does not seem like that big of a deal. Never had an issue with the plastic piece anyway.

Thanks again


----------



## RobertCShay (Aug 26, 2005)

Were can I purchase inexpensive plastic pedal pads for the 6610?


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

RobertCShay said:


> Were can I purchase inexpensive plastic pedal pads for the 6610?


http://www.bikeparts.com/search_results.asp?ID=BPC306688


----------



## Happy_Efjon (Sep 29, 2009)

Are these better than the Look Keos?? I have the Sprint version.

I want to try another brand i am a clydesdale and want to try a wider platform

Thanks


----------

